# Centering Zero Gravity Brakes and weight reduction...



## C40 (Jan 29, 2006)

All,

I've got a pair of 05 ZG brakes. Love the performance and weight however I'm struggling with keeping the damn things centered. Whatever I seem I to do, the brake always seesms to rotate such that the brake cable side is closer to the rim. Any suggestions?

Second question would be help on reducing wieght on my C40 pre bstay:

2000 51" C40 Pre B-Stay
Colnago Star Carbon Fork
Reynolds Stratus Clinchers
Deda Netwon Oversize
Ritchey WCS
Thomson Masterpiece
Koobi saddle
King ti bottle holders
FSA Carbon Compact Crank
FSA Pro Platinum ISIS BB
Campy 10 speed ultra
Campy 10 medium rear der
Campy 10 front der
Shimano SPD-SL 7400

Not willing to change the saddle or pedals. I've thought about replacing the FSA cranks with some Stronglight Puslion compacts as well, any reviews?



Thanks...

Ian in SD


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

C40 said:


> All,
> 
> I've got a pair of 05 ZG brakes. Love the performance and weight however I'm struggling with keeping the damn things centered. Whatever I seem I to do, the brake always seesms to rotate such that the brake cable side is closer to the rim. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


ZG brakes are sensitive to housing length, so if your brake housing is too long it will tend to push the brakes off center, away from the housing. This has been discussed at Weight Weenies a bit in this thread and this thread.

FWIW, Weight Weenies is a great place to get technical info. Most of the threads are unflinchingly honest or critical of components, bikes, and their function. Plus, most of the posters, there, seem to have technical backgrounds or a good awareness of scientific and engineering principles. That isn't to say that there isn't the occasional load of kack there, but there is a lot more wheat than chaffe.

I've got ZG brakes on my bike, and they stay centered. Again, setup might be a bit more finicky than dual pivot brakes, but it's not difficult at all. Also, you might consider putting a ferule on the end of the housing that goes into the brake caliper arm, if for no other reason than it looks better. Without the ferule, the housing tends to look like it's sitting crooked in the caliper arm.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

don't snip too much off or they'll be going the opposite direction. just today I had to buy more housing for a front brake (105, not ZG) that I screwed up last night by underestimating the length of housing needed(by about 2" doh!). good excuse to go ride.


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

Do you have a problem with ZG's not opening wide enough to get a 25c tire out???
I've heard this is their only downfall...
Thanks for your reply...


----------



## C40 (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry, but I haven't tried fitting a 25c tire yet. Good to know though...


----------



## niterider (Feb 22, 2005)

I use 25s with my ZG's - I have to deflate the tire to remove the wheel - I've been told that the 06's are better, but I dought they open enough for 25's


----------



## Alpinist (Jul 27, 2005)

Do Zero Gravity brakes open more than M5's? I tried mounting the rear M5's and I was told that they are typical snug. To get them to open up, you are suppose to take the spring loose, turn the spacer nut one revolution (loosen) and then put the spring back on. That also helps move the brake pad holders off your frame. A spacer (not supplied) is still needed. It seems like that would allow more dirt between the nylon bushings and the caliper arms. Does ZG have the same nylon bushings?
I would think that M5 would supply their own spacer if they were ment to have one.
Thought's?
I'm just a bumbly
Alpinist


----------

